# My stamped concrete patio build



## txjustin

By brother-in-law and I did a stamped concrete patio at my house earlier this year. Lots of work, but save tons of $$.


----------



## txjustin

more pics to come


----------



## txjustin

The last 2 and finished product.


----------



## JFolm

Nice


----------



## misbhavn

Looks good. Now you need a patio cover. I'm assuming that's what the footers were dug for.


----------



## txjustin

jtupper said:


> Looks good. Now you need a patio cover. I'm assuming that's what the footers were dug for.


Yessir. Probably get that done next spring/summer. I have a contracting friend.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Very nice job, looks great.


----------



## SetDaHook

Great job...looks professional


----------



## txjustin

SetDaHook said:


> Great job...looks professional


Thanks. By brother-in-law used to stamp concrete patios, so I had a leg-up in that area.

FYI, I think I have about ~$1400 in this thing (that includes paying him $300 for the help). It's measures, I think, 9'4"x22'


----------



## JohnAkaB

I need 10x8 done in my backyard...folks trying to charge an arm/leg for =\


----------



## mas360

What size of rebars did you use? Did you paint the patterns with different colors? or was it mixed in the concrete?


----------



## txjustin

mas360 said:


> What size of rebars did you use? Did you paint the patterns with different colors? or was it mixed in the concrete?


Don't remember size rebar.

Yes, each stamp is painted. We wanted to mix the base color in the truck, but they had another stop so they wouldn't let us.


----------



## kyle2601

I don't get it. The boards on the concrete, do you just tamp them down to get the pattern and then pull them up or do you just etch the outline of each board and then pull them? Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## txjustin

kyle2601 said:


> I don't get it. The boards on the concrete, do you just tamp them down to get the pattern and then pull them up or do you just etch the outline of each board and then pull them? Sorry for the stupid question.


They are mats with the design I wanted. My brother-in-law used to work for a company that builds these patios. Yes, you wait for the concrete to dry enough so you can set the mats down and step on them to get the indention of the design.


----------



## Law Dog

Very nice job, looks great.....Congrats!


----------



## agonzales1981

Looks real good, do you wish you would have gone a bit bigger?


----------



## txjustin

agonzales1981 said:


> Looks real good, do you wish you would have gone a bit bigger?


It would have been cool to do the width of the house, but we have dogs and our yard isn't that big to begin with.


----------



## acoastalbender

Nice job guy...


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice job! As for your brother in law.....$300 to help? Can't wait when he asks you to help. Charge him $600.


----------



## On The Hook

kyle2601 said:


> I don't get it. The boards on the concrete, do you just tamp them down to get the pattern and then pull them up or do you just etch the outline of each board and then pull them? Sorry for the stupid question.


Search YouTube for stamped concrete, there are many videos showing the process.

To the op, great project, looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillieP

Very nice job.


----------



## lx22f/c

Looks good and you saved money.
Thanks for sharing


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Stickemsick

Very Nice Indeed, I was contemplating that pattern when I did mine a couple years ago but went with the cobblestone/brick border look since it is octagonal, now I'm wishin I would have gone with the look you did.


----------



## 151pecan

Call bob mutina he does the staining and engraving he can put flag stone,slate,tile what ever you want his # is 979-709-1168


----------



## sammytx

Nice job, I am contemplating something similar. Once it is stained and sealed, is it slick when it is wet?
-sammy


----------



## CulturedHick

That looks great!


----------



## Whiz

NICE Job, Looks Awesome


----------

